# A Grudge against what?



## Celtictigeress (Oct 3, 2006)

So I read the news....Amish Girls Murdered in School...the Boys and the Adult Women are released the young girls bound and shot executioner style..the Killer ends his own life.....and over what?? apparantly Some Grudge from two Decades ago...Humanity has me numbed to the core...or so I thought but THIS..Amish girls....little girls in general in a school....*sigh* Sometimes I think the apes have it better I know th families ar shaken up....But wow.. what can you say in a time like this???

Some Man a Father and Husband to boot...has some psychotic episode loads up on Shotguns Ammos ect...waltzs into a school, kicks the boys and women and their toddlers out....the wife was quoted by a spokesperson to say "THis isnt the Man I married" the babysitter,"Ive never even heard him raise his voice" Makes you wonder what he was thinking...

a Kid that asked a girl out in Elementary school and was teased?
A Kid teased and Bullied by girls?

So many possibilities for a grudge


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 3, 2006)

I used to be amazed as man's INhumanity to other men (women too of course), but now adays I'm not so shocked by it anymore.  Just goes to prove that some people really aren't much more then the animals we say that we aren't.  

No, I'm not jaded, why do you ask?


----------



## islandgal (Oct 3, 2006)

No, many animals are way above this kind of cowardly action.  This is truly pathetic and unbelievably cruel.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 3, 2006)

Island...all Animals are above it..animals do not Kill JUST to murder they kill for survival..(Well some ape species have been known to take the human aspect)Animals arent cruel they kill to sustain life.... Hell Elephants will sit for days over the carcass of one of their own mourning and attempting to Bury it.....

A Dog can be beaten into submission but still wags its tail...

A Horse can be knocked around and wont kick..

a Person gts hit and a year later shoots the Man/Woman who did it....

And People wonder why I prefer my Animals over Humanity...hmmmmm


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure who said this, but I think it fits well: "I know not what WWIII will be fought with, but WW IV will be fought with sticks and stones."

We pride ourselves with being such a superbly cultivated and highly sophisticated species, but we are still rudimentarily barbaric creatures. And the "disevolution" that is somewhere in the future would probably shock each and every one of us if we were to witness it.


----------



## islandgal (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe that was Albert Einstein's quote.


----------

